
Do you want fries with that? Data shows Americanization of English is rising - stared
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jul/13/american-english-language-study
======
stared
Paper:

Bruno Gonçalves, Lucía Loureiro-Porto, José J. Ramasco, David Sánchez, "The
Fall of the Empire: The Americanization of English",
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00781](https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00781)

